

David Salomon: Biographies in Data Compression [pdf] - yarapavan
http://www.davidsalomon.name/DCBiog/BiogDComp.pdf

======
yarapavan
From the book web page:

<http://www.davidsalomon.name/DCBiog/DCbiog.html>

This is the website of the "Biographies in Data Compression" project. The idea
is to have a free Ebook with biographies of people active in the vast,
fascinating field of data compression. Anyone even remotely associated with
data compression may have heard the names Huffman, Ziv, Lempel, Elias,
Shannon, Fano, Rice, and others. Who are (were?) those people? What
backgrounds did they come from? What were their principal achievements? What
did they look like? If you have ever asked such questions, why not join this
project? All it takes is for you to download the current edition of the book,
browse it, and then submit your biography to the address below and wait for it
to be included in the next edition of the book.

